# Does a cold, wet nose mean anything?



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I have heard people say that a cold, wet nose is a sign a dog is healthy. Is that an old wives' tale, or is there any truth to it? Maya's nose is usually very, very dry. Is that something to worry about? :uhoh:


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Personally, I do think it's an old wives tale. Though Ori's nose is always wet, I've known very healthy dogs to have dry noses as well. If she is acting herself and she drinks/eats normally and her vet check-ups come back all clean, then I would say all is okay.  Even when Ori has been sick a few times, his nose was still wet.

I think it's more to do with if a dog's nose that is normally wet, is dry then their could be a sign that something may be wrong. But if it's normally dry and she's not having issues, then I don't think there's too much to worry about. However, I do say "when in doubt, consult your vet."


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no idea if that is true or not but we do know that when Timber's nose is warm and dry, he's been sleeping  
He usually greets us at the door with something in his mouth and a nice warm nose!!!


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.akc.org/public_education/healthy_dog.cfm

This just my recent experience with dry vs wet nose.
My boy Shiloh, went through a rough bought with illness at the beginning of the year. Before and through his illness his nose was dry. He could not handle the traditional treatment of prednisone so I have been taking him to a holistic vet, we have been treating him with acupuncture, herbs and healthy diet. His nose is now nicely moist.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to believe this when I was a little girl. We had a dog that ALWAYS had a dry nose, so I'd always be taking wash cloths and wetting his nose because I thought that was how you made them healthy again. lol


----------

